# Hey Pnw Outbackers And Sob's



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

My link

My link


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry Doxie I couldn't find anything on RV.net either but here are reviews from RV Park Reviews
RV Park Reviews


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry...we've never been there.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Nope, we have not been to this location either. Looks like it is catering to sportsmen and river rafters. I have heard that the Elllensberg KOA is pretty good "for a KOA.". :









S.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.mytpu.org/tacomapower/parks-rec/mossyrock-park.htm This one is nice.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Nope.


----------

